# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Verbs question http:/masterrussian.com/verbs/zhdat_podozhdat

## Unregistered

it would be great if these conjugation pages included the cases they match: kovo, chevo, etc.

----------


## Ramil

They always require accusative case.

----------


## Unregistered

> They always require accusative case.

 А можешь ли ты объяснить, почему мы говорим "жду ответа"?
Я, к сожалению, не знаю, когда употребить родительный, а когда винительный падеж с такими глаголами  ::

----------


## lemoni

> А можешь ли ты объяснить, почему мы говорим "жду ответа"?
> Я к сожалению не знаю, когда употребить родительный а когда винительный падеж с такими глаголами

 Это я писала это сообщение...

----------


## Ramil

Pardon me for misleading comment. Genitive case is also possible sometimes, although it appears to be more like an exception to the rule.
And I can't say for sure when to use which case. It seems that both are ok in some cases and in some -- they aren't
Generally though, accusative case is used.

----------


## it-ogo

Я жду пиццу. Я жду понедельника. Я жду его ухода. Винительный падеж недопустим. 
По-моему, родительный все-таки чаще встречается.

----------


## Ramil

Я жду трамвай/поезд.

----------


## sperk

> А можешь ли ты объяснить, почему мы говорим "жду ответа"?
> Я к сожалению не знаю, когда употребить родительный а когда винительный падеж с такими глаголами

 http://masterrussian.net/f15/%D0%B6%...5%D0%B6-13974/

----------


## Lampada

_YouTube - ФЛО_  _Я не такая - я жду трамвая_

----------


## it-ogo

> http://masterrussian.net/f15/%D0%B6%...5%D0%B6-13974/

 Ха! Розенталь - голова. 
Ждать поезда - какого-нибудь поезда вообще.
Ждать поезд - конкретный поезд. 
Рамиль, а ты ведь там отметился. И все-таки упорствуешь в заблуждениях, несмотря ни на какого Розенталя? Надо добавить в "Эти странные русские:"    

> Русские очень уважают правила. О чем бы ни зашла речь, русский непременно выдумает какое-нибудь правило и будет отстаивать его до последнего. Тот факт, что это правило почти никогда и никем (включая его самого) не соблюдается, по его мнению свидетельствует лишь о том, что все действуют неправильно. Ощущение того, что где-то существует некий идеальный мир правил, наполняет его душу светлой уверенностью, спокойствием и покровительственым пренебрежением к окружающему миру, причем чем сильнее правила противоречат окружающей действительности, тем глубже и интенсивнее эти чувства.

----------


## lemoni

> Ха! Розенталь - голова.
> Ждать поезда - какого-нибудь поезда вообще.
> Ждать поезд - конкретный поезд.

 То есть, я могу употребить оба варианты без проблемы, только мысль у каждого из них другая? 
Главное, что русские поймут..  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Рамиль, а ты ведь там отметился. И все-таки упорствуешь в заблуждениях, несмотря ни на какого Розенталя? Надо добавить в "Эти странные русские:"

 Последовательность -- последнее прибежище ограниченного воображения.  ::

----------

